# Injured/arthritic thumbs



## hickorynash (Apr 16, 2021)

The bad news is that my left thumb joint is bone on bone with no cushion in between. Still would like to operate a saw safely and without too much pain. Rather than reinvent the wheel I'm wondering what adaptations folks have made to hold the saw without using their left thumb. Was thinking of a molded socket I could make a monkey fist in to lock my hand to the grip. Anyone made or seen any adaptive grip modifications?


----------



## CacaoBoy (Apr 16, 2021)

I have been using a Futuro brand wrist brace for several years. It seemed the best available locally, and while not perfect it has helped a lot.


----------



## Tobystihl (Apr 16, 2021)

You could try a weight-lifters hand strap, which will keep your hand attached to the handle without putting strain on the thumb.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 16, 2021)

Can you keep your thumb over the handle and just grip with 4 fingers? I often do that.

My other thumb I keep by the air filter cover.


----------



## beardface (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi there , a friend of mine has arthritic hands both sides , last time I seen him he said he’d been using a tallow based cream I think and he said movement had improved, I’ll get onto him and find out it’s name and get back to you . In saying that , I don’t know how well it may work as you say cushion is gone in the joint , I v e had back problems and was recommended to eat a Avocados regulary as they are fatty rich and apparently they help to plump up the discs in my back. As for a mod to keep it from kicking out of your hand , the only thing I could think of would be to find something akin to a knuckle duster and mount to handle . It may hurt if it kicked up but at least it would stay in your hand. Regards - beardy .


----------



## Tetanus (Apr 21, 2021)

hickorynash said:


> The bad news is that my left thumb joint is bone on bone with no cushion in between. Still would like to operate a saw safely and without too much pain. Rather than reinvent the wheel I'm wondering what adaptations folks have made to hold the saw without using their left thumb. Was thinking of a molded socket I could make a monkey fist in to lock my hand to the grip. Anyone made or seen any adaptive grip modifications?


Hi Hickory, in New Zealand we're required to wear chainsaw mitts on rear handled saws. These are leather handguards that are loosely attached to the front handle that your left hand sits in. They're designed to keep your hand wrapped around the handle and engage the chain brake if kick back occurs. A side benefit of them is the weight of the saw will be supported by the top of your hand if reasonably well fitted, so lessens pressure on your fingers and thumb. I personally prefer using mitts, and will do so even while working up the tree (except top handles!). I would send you a photo if: 1. I had one handy and 2. If i was technically competent enough to do so; I'm sure a google search should drag something up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Teretonga (May 18, 2021)

Leather Chainsaw Mitt - Pan


Strong leather New Zealand made chainsaw mitt with riveted construction for extra strengthFeaturesStrong leather & riveted constructionComfortable designMeets the forestry requirements for commercial chainsaw operatorsMade with 4 mm soft handle "veg tan" grade leatherNew Zealand madeColour...




www.tradeworkwear.co.nz





Here you go.


----------



## holeycow (May 18, 2021)

Glucosomine sulphate, garlic, vitamin b. No high-acid foods, like tomatoes, for example.

hemochromatosis test.. you may be retaining iron, which contributes to the progression of arthritis as well as damage to organs

sound like your thumb is pretty far gone, unfortunately









Hemochromatosis | NIDDK


Discusses causes, diagnosis, and treatment of hemochromatosis, a disorder in which extra iron builds up in the body and may damage many parts of the body.




www.niddk.nih.gov


----------



## rarefish383 (May 20, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Can you keep your thumb over the handle and just grip with 4 fingers? I often do that.
> 
> My other thumb I keep by the air filter cover.


I do the same thing, but it’s not the safest, especially for some one that doesn’t use a saw day in and day out like you and I. When I was a kid I was taught to keep my thumb wrapped around the handle in case of a kick back. If your thumb is wrapped and it kicks back, your hand just moves back with it. I was cutting Poplar saw logs into fire wood, because that’s what the customer wanted. I was using a Super 1050 with a 36” bar. My hands were so numb from hours of use, I was resting my palm on the top handle, wiggling my fingers, the tip of the bar hit a log on the other side and shot back out from under my hand and caught 3 fingers on my left hand. 50 years later those fingers still get cold and don’t work right when it starts to get cold in the fall.

All that said, I still hold my saws like you.


----------



## grizz55chev (May 20, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> I do the same thing, but it’s not the safest, especially for some one that doesn’t use a saw day in and day out like you and I. When I was a kid I was taught to keep my thumb wrapped around the handle in case of a kick back. If your thumb is wrapped and it kicks back, your hand just moves back with it. I was cutting Poplar saw logs into fire wood, because that’s what the customer wanted. I was using a Super 1050 with a 36” bar. My hands were so numb from hours of use, I was resting my palm on the top handle, wiggling my fingers, the tip of the bar hit a log on the other side and shot back out from under my hand and caught 3 fingers on my left hand. 50 years later those fingers still get cold and don’t work right when it starts to get cold in the fall.
> 
> All that said, I still hold my saws like you.


Most accidents happen when we're tired and let our guard down, we've all been there.


----------

